

Grubwithus buys The Social Feed, expands dining network to Canada - mp3jeep01
http://gigaom.com/2012/07/24/grubwithus-buys-the-social-feed-expands-dining-network-to-canada/

======
PufferBuffer
That's cool. I am curious to see what Grubwithus is going long-term. Right now
it's dining with strangers, but maybe in a few years it could be like flash-
mob; hangout with strangers!

